# The Precious Day



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

A piece for piano and oboe - becomes more adventurous about two-thirds the way through...

The Precious Day – Owen David Music


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

As we are namesakes (except my name is back to front), I really want to like your music and this piece has undoubted charm -- and from 1'28" really starts to go in an an interesting direction. More like this, please!


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Clearly we are Fast Doppelgänger! But no compulsion to like my music involved !! lol

It was meant to be charming in a simple and melodic way essentially - because when we look back it is the days of simple delights we miss the most (Lou Reed has the copyright on that idea!). I hope the "interesting" section you liked added something more to it as well - a contemplative interlude. 

There is something similar happens in another composition of mine (at 01:50) - _The Trees_:

The Trees – Owen David Music


----------

